# Parlor Rollers



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a group of young parlor rollers, a couple of them still fly up to low perches. Two feet off the ground. Can you tell me how old they are before I can expect them to stop flying?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know much about Parlors but most stop flying by 4-5 months. Very few go further than that.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

My line are usually done flying that high by 2 months.I usually don't even mess with them until they are 3 months old.I will put them down and start working them about 2 weeks before a competition and in the beginnng they maye fly a bit but nothing like say a Birmingham.
I do have a Black hen who rolled 403' tis year who can fly up to a 2x4 that is about 18" high.
Mark Wilson


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

I got them a couple weeks ago and was surprised when two of the were up on the perch. I have them in a box cage that is 4' w x 4' h x 2' d. The top of the perches is at 2'. I believe they are around four months old. 
Thanks for the help


----------

